# Shooters Back with Wedding Vids!



## shooterrick (Dec 2, 2009)

My daughter is now Mrs. Johnson.  Wow that takes some getting use to.  The wedding and thanksgiving were wonderful and I have a new son in law that I like and respect.  You will see from the vids that they know how to eat and Andys dad is a competition smoker.  We had lots to share and my lovely wife was absolutely a knock out.  Well the vids are below.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 2, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## randocammando (Dec 2, 2009)

Congrats weeding looked great


----------



## fire it up (Dec 2, 2009)

Congrats Rick.
Glad you like your Son-in-Law, definitely not usually the case when someone marries your Daughter.


----------



## rickw (Dec 2, 2009)

Congrats on your daughters wedding Rick.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Dec 3, 2009)

Shooter, that was a nice ceremony and you seem to be happy with he Son -in-law and Family. Many,many years of joy and Grandchildren, to you.


----------



## mr mac (Dec 3, 2009)

Nice wedding!  Tell Andy congrats and Jessica good luck!


----------



## ronp (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks for sharing, congrat's.


----------



## grampyskids (Dec 3, 2009)

Congratulations! When my Daughter got married, I was higher than a Kite. Hold you breath and wait till you are a Grampa. Then you will get the ultimate natural high!


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 3, 2009)

Congratulations to your daughter and the whole family.  And you said that the in-laws are competition bbqers?  Excellent choice made by your daughter.  They say daughter's look for men like their father to marry.  Is the son-in-law a q'er too?


----------



## alx (Dec 3, 2009)

Great looking wedding Rick......


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 3, 2009)

Congart's Rick I'm happy for you and yours.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 3, 2009)

Congratulation goes out to you and your now larger family.


----------



## bigtrain74 (Dec 3, 2009)

Congrats Rick!!! I just took the plunge myself!


----------



## treegje (Dec 3, 2009)

congratulations on the marriage of your daughter Rick

wish them good luck and prosperity


----------



## shooterrick (Dec 3, 2009)

LOL.  I already have 3 grandkids from another daughter.  LOL


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 4, 2009)

Congratulations Rick - It is always a great thing when everyone enjoys the other family - My wife and I have done about 6 rehersal dinners in our back yard and that does not always happen -


----------



## Dutch (Dec 4, 2009)

Congrats on the new son-in-law Rick. My best wishes for the new Bride and Groom!


----------



## BandCollector (Dec 4, 2009)

Congratulations..........Looks like you will be getting some new recipes!

Take care,  John


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 5, 2009)

Congrats Rick !
Welcome back too----We missed you!

Seems you got a little Q smoke in your eye during the father daughter dance. Kinda made you feel happier than a perfect smoke, huh?

Points to you for sharing your happiness with us.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Bearcarver


----------



## blue (Dec 5, 2009)

Congrats!!!


----------



## cruizer (Dec 5, 2009)

Congratulations on your new addition to your family.


----------

